# Passionfruit in cider



## sp0rk (2/8/14)

Hi all,
Mrs wants another cider and a friend has a big bloody passionfruit vine that I can pilfer any time I'd like
My recipe so far is

20 Litres of Aldi apple juice
5 x black tea bags
500g frozen mixed berries (I'll be boiling these in 1L of water)
3 tsp of yeast nutrient 

Now just wondering whether to boil and add the passionfruit at the beginning of fermentation, or to wait until the cider gets down to around 1.015-1.010?

I'll probably be using S-23 or Wyeast 2565 Kolsch yeast, I've got a spare packets of both in the fridge


----------



## sp0rk (3/8/14)

Le bump


----------



## sp0rk (3/8/14)

Nope, turns out I have w-34/70, and apparently that tastes like arse in cider
Guess I'll grab some S04 tomorrow


----------



## indica86 (3/8/14)

I'd drop the berries and use stacks of passionfruit at the start of ferment.
Why not? That way you will know if it works or not.


----------



## TimT (3/8/14)

.... and then use more at the end if the flavour is not suitable.

Search around on this site; others have asked the very same question.


----------



## sp0rk (3/8/14)

Had a look but couldn't find anything definitive
Actually considering dropping the passionfruit now, my mate said his in laws raided the vine and there are only about 10 fruit left


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (3/8/14)

I'd wait till after primary, myself.


----------



## Nibbo (3/8/14)

I made up some passionfruit cider last year. I fermented the apple juice first and then racked onto the passionfruit. Only had about 6 in there. All I did was stab the fruit a few times each. I left it for week and then kegged. It had the aroma of passionfruit but lacked the flavours. Next time I'll either add more fruit or cut them up better.


----------

